# Wheat allergies.



## Chico Buller (Aug 13, 2008)

I am a member of a forum called TheHighRoad.org which is a sport hobbyist forum.  One of the mods there knows I am also a member here.  He wrote me a PM because I had broken some forum bi-law (I spoke the truth and de-railed a poser, Rule 9701.01B) and in his rebuttal he asked this:

*"Now what I reallly need is a cooking forum for wheat allergy sufferers so I can recalibrate some of my recipes for my daughter."*

I fix kitchen utensils, perhaps wash them from time to time, but I seldom actually cook anything.

Where can I direct this guy?


----------



## attie (Aug 13, 2008)

It seems strange that he gives you a rev then asks a favour, I'm sure he would get some good advise here


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 13, 2008)

attie said:


> It seems strange that he gives you a rev then asks a favour, I'm sure he would get some good advise here


 
Naw, he's actually a good guy, and I have a big mouth.  You see, I got into hobbyist forums rather late in life.  And like a dang fool, I told the truth about who I am.

The problem with doing something that stupid in these forums is that most people lie like a rug.  For example, there was a karate self-defense forum where the guy didn't know fighting at all, in fact, his real purpose was to sell combat gear.  He was exposed by another forum called "Bullshido."

Lately I have grown so sick and tired of fakers that my patience is paper thin.  That same forum and mod were discussing Bowie knives.  I had the idea for a charity event.  The mod sent me a PM stating that the guys answering the thread were "mostly posers."

This isn't my first trip to the kissing booth.  I've found biker forums where the guys don't own bikes, combat forums where the guys haven't taking shooting training--in fact one of the women who freely admits she has no formal training works for a combat magazine.

I'm done with these guys.  I am a member of *KnifeForums.com* which has a section called *"Keeping Sharp"* where professional tinkers gather.  I like it here for much the same reason.

But don't judge this mod too harshly.  He's got a tough job.  He has to sift out the whiners, keep peace and negotiate with me.

His daughter sounds like she needs our help.  Can you (editorial 'you') at least provide links to a better diet?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, there are wheat allergies and there are allergies to the gluten in wheat and other grains (celiac disease), and the inability to digest the gluten in wheat (gluten intolerance). So - the best I can suggest is for your friend to go to Google and search on these terms:

wheat alternative recipes
wheat free recipes
gluten free recipes

The following 3 will obviously overlap some sites from the above list - but there some unique sites not found in the above searches:

celiac diet
gluten free diet
wheat free diet

Hope this helps him.


----------



## jkath (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a page I go on to, since I can't have soy. I checked, and they have a wheat page too. There are some subs there, besides good info. It's short, but to the point:

Healthy Ideas


You can also direct him to the nearest Trader Joe's Location- they have a sheet that lists their wheat free items they sell:
http://www.traderjoes.com/locations.asp


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 14, 2008)

This is the best site I've come across for those with celiac disease (can't eat wheat gluten): Karina's Kitchen- Recipes from a Gluten-Free Goddess

I have other digestive issues, but I've been tested for celiac - negative, thank goodness - but your contact should have his daughter tested, if he hasn't already done so, to be sure of what she has and what she needs to avoid. HTH.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, guys.  I'll post a link so he can receive your info.

BTW, he goes by the name of *hso*, all lower case, and he's a good guy.  I invited him over here to lurk.


----------



## jkath (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope hso comes on over to play in the sandbox. There's always room for more!


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 15, 2008)

the Spanish ambassador's wife had a luncheon (don't be impressed----we're desperate for socialization here and will mix all together...hahaha) and had all kinds of gluten free recipes........they were fantastic......she shared her recipes with us and they were Fantastico.......she's on vacation now.....but if you'd like I'll ask her for her recipes.......


----------

